# Surf Fishing Newb



## kimhooks89 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello all! Looking to get better at surf fishing. Use to go out with my dad in south Florida when I was younger, but he's passed and its been several years since I did much saltwater fishing (aside from charter boats)... looking for fishing friends, specifically folks who don't mind answering a few questions. I'm currently in Atlanta but am moving to the area in October. I travel down to the area every other weekend or so... Let me know if anyone would be up for meeting up! In exchange for knowledge I'll bring the bait and beer!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Beer AND bait .. come on locals this post shows 8 hours ago! Me and my wife come down a several times a year to sun and surf fish, and I'd be glad to help you drink some beer. About the best I can do is .. east of Portofino a few miles and Langdon Beach have always been good for us. Go to Walmart and get some carolina rigs with some No.2 or 3 circle hooks and some 2-3 oz. pyramid sinkers. Bait'em with frozen shrimp or mullet chunks, Throw out as far as you can, sit back, sip a beer and wait. And learning to "read the beach" helps.


----------



## Trevfishin (Mar 19, 2017)

Kimhooks, lots of information on here to get you started before you even get to the beach. Making your own rigs is a fun way to start and gives you something to do in the down time. Simple and better than the ones you buy in the store. Reading the beach/surf is another great place to start, 20ft of beach line can be the difference between catching fish and catching nothing. Youtube, find "the sinker guy" he has lots of good info on there with practical videos.

Good luck and don't be scared to ask.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Look up Alabama surf bum. I think that’s the name, correct me if not.


----------



## Trevfishin (Mar 19, 2017)

I think it's Bama Bum....ah, close enough


----------



## SilkyJ (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm pretty new to the whole surf fishing thing myself so I can't provide much knowledge. I am pretty dang good at drinking beer and using bait though. I've learned enough here to catch a few fish but haven't been able to do it consistently. Definitely check out the Bama Beach Bum videos too.


----------



## kimhooks89 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ronb said:


> Beer AND bait .. come on locals this post shows 8 hours ago! Me and my wife come down a several times a year to sun and surf fish, and I'd be glad to help you drink some beer. About the best I can do is .. east of Portofino a few miles and Langdon Beach have always been good for us. Go to Walmart and get some carolina rigs with some No.2 or 3 circle hooks and some 2-3 oz. pyramid sinkers. Bait'em with frozen shrimp or mullet chunks, Throw out as far as you can, sit back, sip a beer and wait. And learning to "read the beach" helps.


I think I'm having an issue with 'reading the beach' part... I've only used the fish-finder rig but am thinking I'll try out Carolina. Anyway, thanks for the reply!


----------



## kimhooks89 (Aug 20, 2020)

SilkyJ said:


> I'm pretty new to the whole surf fishing thing myself so I can't provide much knowledge. I am pretty dang good at drinking beer and using bait though. I've learned enough here to catch a few fish but haven't been able to do it consistently. Definitely check out the Bama Beach Bum videos too.


Oh yes, I've watched several of his videos. Youtube has been a good friend to me LOL.


----------



## kimhooks89 (Aug 20, 2020)

Trevfishin said:


> Kimhooks, lots of information on here to get you started before you even get to the beach. Making your own rigs is a fun way to start and gives you something to do in the down time. Simple and better than the ones you buy in the store. Reading the beach/surf is another great place to start, 20ft of beach line can be the difference between catching fish and catching nothing. Youtube, find "the sinker guy" he has lots of good info on there with practical videos.
> 
> Good luck and don't be scared to ask.


I guess my issue has been casting out too far? Anyway, thanks for the reply! I'll look into the 'the sinker guy' for more videos


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> Look up Alabama surf bum. I think that’s the name, correct me if not.


bama beach bum


----------



## Jeremiah (Aug 29, 2020)

I moved to Gulf Breeze FL a few months ago and have really gotten into surf fishing. I go every other day (while still on retirement leave) and am nowhere near an expert, but a bit past the newb level. Hit me up if you'd like to try anywhere from Navarre to Pensacola Beach or Fort Pickens area.

I agree about Bama Beach Bum. I've watched almost all his videos and they've helped me catch a bunch of Pompano.


----------

